# newby paranoia



## Hillbilly tom (Apr 7, 2017)

Mods if this is inappropriate please delete.
I am a newby looking to get into beekeeping. I looked at the consumer report to see who was a good resource to start ammassing epuipment for next year. After reading the numerous posts here for the last few days all I can say is between here and the first meeting of my local bee club I attended ( a recomendation of the beekeeping 101 thread) you guys have made me a paranoid wreck lol. I have been enternet scammed before and was already a little bit paranoid to begin with but now holy cow.
Honestly though I woul like to thank the posters on here cause I was seriously considering ordering bees for next spring from caucasian breeder aka mr winters. 
Keep this thread going cause I feel it is invaluable to at least one nooby. 


Sent from my bunker from under a tinfoil hat


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Avoid Winters like the plague! He will rip you off.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Not sure what part of West Central IL you hail from but Dadant is in Hamilton, always nice to have a supplier close to avoid shipping.


----------



## Hillbilly tom (Apr 7, 2017)

Im about 60 miles from hamilton


----------

